# 94 altima stoplight and taillights stay on



## Chrisy718 (Aug 30, 2006)

MY 94 nissan altima's tailights and stoplights stay on no matter if the car is on or not. When I'm driving it seems to other drivers as if i'm always on my brakes. Please help this is not good at all!! I'm not sure if its an electircal problem or if something is loose.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you need to check the brake light switch thats located on your brake pedal. just follow the brake pedal up until you see a switch and push the pedal and wiggle the switch. sometimes it gets stuck, sometimes it wears out. either way, you can remove the plug and see if your lights go out.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, the problem is usually the switch that is activated by the brake pedal. Or the fuse panel under the hood was probably bad. Try inspecting that also.


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Is the fuse panel located next to the battery? I have the same problem with my 94 altima


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

I found my answer here:
Brake lights stay on/Cruise control doesn't work


----------

